

The state of Quicksilver - steadicat
http://lipidity.com/apple/the-state-of-quicksilver/

======
sh1mmer
If you haven't seen it A1c0r works at GOOG now and did a great Google Tech
Talk a while back
(<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8493378861634507068>)

